# Anybody out there?



## hyperdizziact (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey everybody, I am a new expat and I am living in Tauranga, I am 22 years old and I have emigrated with my family. I have been here 3 weeks now and haven't managed to befriend anyone my own age, I know plenty of people my parents age! I hoped to meet people through work, but I have yet to find a job... Just wondering if there's anyone out there of similar age that would like to take me under there wing? Feel pretty lonely sometimes, but I know that's what to expect. Hope to hear from people soon :clap2:


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

hyperdizziact said:


> Hey everybody, I am a new expat and I am living in Tauranga, I am 22 years old and I have emigrated with my family. I have been here 3 weeks now and haven't managed to befriend anyone my own age, I know plenty of people my parents age! I hoped to meet people through work, but I have yet to find a job... Just wondering if there's anyone out there of similar age that would like to take me under there wing? Feel pretty lonely sometimes, but I know that's what to expect. Hope to hear from people soon :clap2:


Hi Hyperdizziact - welcome to the Forum, and New Zealand. 

Oh how I sympathise.... it can be so difficult to make that first break into the social scene. Maybe I can tell you what we did. We joined clubs! Even if it;'s not usually your scene, it's a good way of meeting people - and once you've met a few you can move on. What's your thing? We joined a scuba diving, motor cycle, book and theatre club. Still go to all of them on an infrequent basis, but generally just get together with the friends we met through them.

Good luck....


----------



## Caz00 (Jan 13, 2013)

hyperdizziact said:


> Hey everybody, I am a new expat and I am living in Tauranga, I am 22 years old and I have emigrated with my family. I have been here 3 weeks now and haven't managed to befriend anyone my own age, I know plenty of people my parents age! I hoped to meet people through work, but I have yet to find a job... Just wondering if there's anyone out there of similar age that would like to take me under there wing? Feel pretty lonely sometimes, but I know that's what to expect. Hope to hear from people soon :clap2:


i know this is an old post, but how did you 'hyperdizziact' get on with making friends? im 26 yrs old and in Tauranga (moved from the UK on my own) and I'm really struggling to make friends, any tips? thanks


----------

